# Fun Photo Friday



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

From a regular blog topic I call Fun Photo Friday, here's today's shot which I call _Milky Way Amongst the Pines_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Today's blog was a two-fer - Photographing Arches National Park; and Filtering for Color before Converting to Black & White.

Sample shot:










And an example of color filtering effects in monochrome conversions:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

And from today's Fun Photo Friday, here's a sample or two:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Today's Fun Photo Friday contains shots of our grandson on the dunes of White Sands National Monument. Samples:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Yesterday was Fun Photo Friday, and the subject was a more serious look at White Sands National Monument. It was a somewhat tricky shoot requiring about +⅔ exposure compensation to best capture the blinding whiteness of the gypsum dunes.

Sample shots:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from today's Fun Photo Friday with some of my favorite Rio pictures:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from today's Dead Tree Edition of Fun Photo Friday:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A sample or three from today's Fun Photo Friday - Doors of the Southwest:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from yesterday's Fun Photo Friday on San Francisco and Telluride favorite photographs.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from the Palomas edition of Fun Photo Friday:

*Pancho Villa's Boots and Spurs*:









*Study in Pink*:









*The Fence Post*:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from today's Fun Photo Friday - Reflections, the Lucky 13:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

This week's Fun Photo Friday was on using "portrait" orientation to take landscape shots. Or, how to go from this:










To this:










Or to get shots such as this:










Instead of this:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from today's Fun Photo Friday - Doors and Windows Edition 1:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from yesterday's Fun Photo Friday - Doors and Windows Edition 2:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from today's Fun Photo Friday - Having Fun with Bermuda:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

In today's Fun Photo Friday I posted sixteen of my favorite Albuquerque Balloon Fiesta shots. Here's a sampling:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from the many posted in yesterday's Fun Photo Friday - Favorites from 2010:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Happy Independence Day, everyone.

Samples from Fun Photo Friday - Picture Perfect Fireworks:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from Fun Photo Friday - The Franklin Mountains Shrouded in Fog:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

R. Doug said:


> Samples from today's Dead Tree Edition of Fun Photo Friday:


Question: if you published these photos in a printed book, would it be a dead tree book squared?


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Good one, Hooded Claw.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A sample of the shots from yesterday's Fun Photo Friday -- WhiteKnightTwo Favorites:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from today's Fun Photo Friday - Sunsets, Snow, and a Marriage Proposal:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

I lucked out last week while shooting flowers for today's Fun Photo Friday - Springtime in the Desert. Had two visitors, a bee and a hummingbird. Here's a small sample of the shots I posted:


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

Another "walking on the beach" photo. I don't know why I take these, we have a million of them:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

In photography you shoot what you love.  That's all the reason you need.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A couple sample shots from yesterday's *Fun Photo Friday - Spring Flowers in the Desert*:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Desert wildflower bloom. Anothet trip I gotta take...


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm sure that's a trip you'll love.  The desert is beautiful even when it's not flowering.


----------

